# cant get the fuel filter off a 2000 ford f250



## kylestheman (Jan 23, 2009)

i got all the stuff to do it but i cant get the filter to come off is their any tips on getting it off its the v8 5.4

this is the tool i got 
http://www.toolzone.com/acatalog/TN-OTC-4495.jpg


----------



## FML (Apr 10, 2009)

http://www.fordf150.net/howto/images/fuelpic1.jpg

try one more like that, i used it for my 94 ford F-150 and it popped right off.
i got mine at Napa Auto parts for about $18


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Often those push tools are hard to work, especially on a hard to release line lock. Try using a pair of visegrips closed to near the size of the pipe. Push against the visegrips and see if that will work. Try to keep it pushing straight. Sometimes they are a booger bear to turn loose.

Best regards,
Mack1


----------



## kylestheman (Jan 23, 2009)

do you guys know what size the line tool is i don't know if i am using the right one


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks like one of those full sets that you posted the link to. Pick the one that has the inside diameter that just fits the pipe. The inside part is what pushes on the release. The outside part has ears that can bend in somewhat with pressure. Thats the reason I suggested the vice grips around the pipe and pushing on them. Keep the force on the inside part.

Regards,
Mack1


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

This may help > http://www.fordf150.net/howto/fuelfilter.php

If you have the one that is mounted behind the fuel tank there is a special snapon tool that ia about 12" long with the release tool mounted to it (like a screw driver), If memory serves me it was about $40 15 years ago I've used it mainly ever since for those filters.


----------



## kylestheman (Jan 23, 2009)

i still cant get it off i went a got a new tool and still didn't work i think it never been replaced


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Try putting some grease in ahead of the tool. Also, loosen the filter clamp and see if you can rotate it just a little to break the line loose from the seal. Push the filter towards the line as you try the tool, then pull it back to see if it released. 

Get a friend to try. My grandson had to do one for me. Was his truck, so he was more energetic than I.

Wishing you luck,
Mack1


----------



## kylestheman (Jan 23, 2009)

Ok my friend got it off thanks you


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Great job Kyle.

I miss the old days when you could take gas lines loose with an open end wrench.


----------

